# getting bath bombs to release from molds?



## paillo

bath bombs are not my friend. gave up on them a year ago and decided to try again. success at last, woohoo!

but i can't get a few of them to release from the molds. i let them sit overnight to harden, and now have tried freezing, banging, and a lot of profanity.

suggestions? thanks!!!!

i used baking soda, cornstarch, citric acid, natrasorb (tapioca starch), epsom salts, pink clay, rice bran oil and 99 percent alcohol.


----------



## Hazel

I have two molds which are very deep and detailed. I have to put a little mineral oil in them as a coating so I can get bath bombs out of them. It's the only thing I've found to work.

However, I know several people have mentioned using food grade silicone spray to help with unmolding. I haven't tried it yet. HTH


----------



## paillo

thanks hazel! yeah, i should have thought to oil the molds a bit, esp since they're brand new and unseasoned. may just sacrifice the remaining two and start anew


----------



## lsg

I dust the inside of my molds with cornstarch.


----------



## Hazel

lsg said:
			
		

> I dust the inside of my molds with cornstarch.



I never thought of cornstarch. If you oil the molds and then dust them, it would be just like if you were preparing a pan for a cake. I'll have to try this idea. Thanks for the suggestion!

Paillo - 

Can you crumble the bombs up? I had a batch fall apart on me (I was experimenting and it didn't work) so I poured the mixture into a tube. If you add some SLS or LAL powder, it would make it like a bubble bath. You could also melt some shea or cocoa butter, mix it into the bath bomb crumblies so you make bath melts.


----------



## paillo

i will definitely crumble up the last stubborn bomb -- matter of fact i would like to take a hammer to do the crumbling  i got the other one out, but not without cracking both sides of my mold, sigh...

i have a bunch of those little cheap candy molds (about $1 at michaels). i just cut one up and made mini-molds out of them, gonna try another batch of bombs with these, and report back in.

thanks for the encouragement. good suggestions for salvaging failed bath bombs! i will definitely get a chance to use them all


----------



## lsg

You can put these crumbled bath bombs in little organza bags or soluble paper pkts. and use them that way.


----------



## Brezo11

lsg said:


> I dust the inside of my molds with cornstarch.


Hey! I know this is from years ago but I have a question- what did you do to get the cornstarch off your bath bomb once it was unmolded? I love the idea of cornstarch helping them come out of the mold but then my bath bomb is covered in powder...


----------



## lsg

Whatever sticks to the bath bomb can usually be rubbed off.


----------

